# Minister of Defence Affairs-Qatar visited POF



## Sulman Badshah

H.E. Dr. Khalid Mohamed Al Attiyah, Minister of Defence Affairs-Qatar visited POF on 28th October’2016. On arrival at helipad Lt Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat, HI(M) Chairman POF Board received the dignitary. Later he was given briefing about POF. He also witnessed the whole range of POF Products.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ali_raza

this guys seems like he is very keen on buying.no windows shopping lol


----------



## CHI RULES

He has money, Pakistan even may get big orders from Africa especially Sudan should be focused for major deals.


----------



## Hell hound

so this guy is still working at pof

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Hell hound said:


> View attachment 347354
> 
> so this guy is still working in pof


Who?


----------



## New World

Sorry to say but Lt Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat's body language and face expression made me angry on him..


----------



## Hell hound

The Sandman said:


> Who?


the thin guy showing the pof eye.
seems like he has aged gracefully and grey hair suits him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

The Sandman said:


> Who?


the man with dark blue suit with some white hair..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

these Habibi's are useless to Al-Bakistan ...


----------



## The Sandman

Hell hound said:


> the thin guy showing the pof eye.
> seems like he has aged gracefully and grey hair suits him


But bhai hai kon ye janaab?


----------



## Skyliner

New World said:


> Sorry to say but Lt Gen Omar Mahmood Hayat's body language and face expression made me angry on him..


what you want him to do? bargain like a Pathan in a barhaa "baji 2500 may ni to na tumhare na hamare akhree 750".
Nothing wrong with his body.lang n expressions!


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Starlord said:


> these Habibi's are useless to Al-Bakistan ...



hahah......On serious note...Qatar, SA, Turkey and Pakistan can form one hell of alliance.....the interests of mentioned countries seems to be more aligned....They should form alliance and start safeguarding their common interests....


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hope POF get some handsome order

Damn that number of Guests on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

Skyliner said:


> what you want him to do? bargain like a Pathan in a barhaa "baji 2500 may ni to na tumhare na hamare akhree 750".
> Nothing wrong with his body.lang n expressions!


Chalo choro, Tum Nahy Samjho gy.


----------



## django

Hell hound said:


> View attachment 347354
> 
> so this guy is still working at pof


Very perceptive of you hound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> Very perceptive of you hound


it's not what you think @django bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> hahah......On serious note...Qatar, SA, Turkey and Pakistan can form one hell of alliance.....the interests of mentioned countries seems to be more aligned....They should form alliance and start safeguarding their common interests....


I dont think that interest of ksa are aligned with turkey and pak ... Both turkey and pak wants to get out of shia sunni sectarian divide ... Both remained distant from yyemen and recently improved economic ties with iran ... On the contrary ksa and iran both are moving towards a collusion course ... Fight between them is unevitable ... Although both turkey and pak might take ksa side and cant remain nutrally speciallyy in a full scale war threatening hijaz but still we want shia sunni conflict to be minimize ... Same is intentions of turkey ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

After this visit he will visit Sadiqabad for Taloor hunting.


----------



## New World

Muhammad Omar said:


> Hope POF get some handsome order
> 
> Damn that number of Guests on this thread
> 
> View attachment 347397


911 or 9/11


----------

